# Equaliser Hitch Setup



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

New hitch, almost new truck.
2005 Chevy HD2500 crewcab.
2005 21RS
Setup for the first time. Test tow comes tomorrow.
measurements to wheel wells are
empty: 39.5" rear 37.75 front
trailer no W/D: 38.5" rear 38" front
trailer with W/D: 39" rear 37.5" front

Should I hit the road for a test tow, or try to get the front of the truck to drop a little more?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks like your distributing the weight pretty well. How many washers are you using now?? One more might get the front to drop that little bit more to get it perfect.

Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

5 washers on there right now.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks pretty good Jim









Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't think you can get much better than that









John


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I agree, looks like it's on the money! Let us know how the test tow goes!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think ya nailed it. Let us know how the test tow goes...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

It looks pretty good and the numbers look really close. At most you might need to add one more washer. Remember to recheck all of the bolts after a little while as they tend to loosen at least for the first trip or two.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Same opinion here, looks right on the money. What was the load in the trailer at the time? Typical camping load or totally empty?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Same opinion here, looks right on the money. What was the load in the trailer at the time? Typical camping load or totally empty?
> [snapback]92490[/snapback]​


Typical camping load except for empty water tank.
I don't know if I'll get it any closer or not, that chevy is pretty stiff.
I'll hafta see how it pulls.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I installed mine this weekend. I had to go around 50 miles after the install and really could tell the difference with the equalizer. I think yours is looking pretty good


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I think it would be pointless to try to get better than that. It's about perfect already. Good job.









Bill


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Not sure if I'm reading this correctly. With no w/d there was a .5" variance front to back and with w/d there is 1.5". I need to fine tune mine this weekend and heard to keep the variance under 1" front to back after applying the w/d bars.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

campmg said:


> Not sure if I'm reading this correctly. With no w/d there was a .5" variance front to back and with w/d there is 1.5". I need to fine tune mine this weekend and heard to keep the variance under 1" front to back after applying the w/d bars.
> [snapback]92566[/snapback]​


The object is that both front and rear of TV drop (or change) approximately the same amount when the trailer is hitched. You are not trying to get the same number of inches from front and rear wheel openings to the ground, unless they are the same before hitching the trailer.

Bill


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Katrina,

I see you've still got the manual crank jack. I think you'll find a power jack to be a big help in hitching and unhitching the trailer.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> The object is that both front and rear of TV drop (or change) approximately the same amount when the trailer is hitched.Â You are not trying to get the same number of inches from front and rear wheel openings to the ground, unless they are the same before hitching the trailer.Â
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]92574[/snapback]​


Ok, I have to look at the empty measurements to the w/d ones. The rear dropped .5" while front dropped 1/4". This is well within the limits according to Equalizer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Katrina,

That's as good as it gets! From your specs you are perfect right now. Congratulations!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Hate to drag this thread back from the dead, but needed to update.
Got out on my first real trip with this new hitch.
WOW!
this thing is worth every penny and then some!
The Outback pulled better then it ever has before behind any truck.
There was no more getting sucked into passing big trucks, which was a huge problem before.
I will recommend the Equalizer hitch to anybody from now on.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll second that.









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Hate to drag this thread back from the dead, but needed to update.
> Got out on my first real trip with this new hitch.
> WOW!
> this thing is worth every penny and then some!
> ...


Chalk up another satisfied customer!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good stuff. A properly adjusted hitch is like going from black & white to color


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

camping479 said:


> Looks like your distributing the weight pretty well. How many washers are you using now?? One more might get the front to drop that little bit more to get it perfect.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]92444[/snapback]​


I am new at this, so bear with me. Where exactly are the "washers" that you are referring to on this setup??

John K.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Johnny K said:


> I am new at this, so bear with me. Where exactly are the "washers" that you are referring to on this setup??


Johnny,

They are somewhat internal to the hitch head, and control the angle of the hitch head relative to the stinger that mounts into the receiver of your tow vehicle. Visible from above, they are a bronze color.

The link below will take you to the installation instructions on the Equal-i-zer web site...

Equal-i-zer Installation Instructions

See step 5.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Johnny K said:
> 
> 
> > I am new at this, so bear with me.Â Where exactly are the "washers" that you are referring to on this setup??
> ...


Got it now Doug. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

PDX-Doug,

I picked up our 28RSDS on Saturday from Lakeshore RV (about 3 hours away), and they hooked up the Equalizer (1200#) for me. I haven't towed anything this big before, but the TT towed steady (i.e. no sway) even though it was rather windy and rainy that day.

My concern is that the TT appears to be "slightly" nose-down, and I am going to check the setup over again before we head out on the maiden voyage this Memorial weekend.

Do you think I can just raise the hitch ball another notch on the shank, since it seems to be towing well at its current setting, or should I check the front/rear fender wells again to be sure that everything is OK? I am assuming the advice will be to do the latter, but thought I would ask your opinion. By the way, I looked and I have 6 washers in place on my setup.

JK


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Johnny K said:


> PDX-Doug,
> 
> I picked up our 28RSDS on Saturday from Lakeshore RV (about 3 hours away), and they hooked up the Equalizer (1200#) for me. I haven't towed anything this big before, but the TT towed steady (i.e. no sway) even though it was rather windy and rainy that day.
> 
> ...


You can't change the height of the hitch head with re-doing the whole setup.
The tension on the bars will be different.
If the trailer is level or slightly nose down, you should be fine.
The object of the bars is to transfer weight to the front of the tow vehicle.
If you hook up the trailer without the bars, the rear end of the truck should drop and the front end should rise.
After you hook up the bars, the front end should drop as well.
You want almost an equal amount of drop in the front and rear of the truck. 
The amount of washers is what sets this.
If it tows good now, go with it.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I think I am still going to check out how much my front and back fender wells change when I go from unhitched to hitched. I just want to make sure that the difference (as you mentioned) is the same (or very close to the same) in the front and rear. I really appreciate the feedback.

JK


----------

